# bass lake



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

ever fish bass lake in Iron Mountain, Mich I have caught lots of bass and crappies from that lake. if any one would ever want to meet , I could help out as a guide for free as long as I get to fish too. :wink:


----------

